# What was this game called?



## sim667 (Feb 15, 2013)

It was on a really old console iirc...... maybe the first one that used cd's?

2 or 1 player, a parachute got thrown out of a plane and 2 characters jumped out after it and had to have a mid air fight to get the parachute and survive.

Anyone?


----------



## Tankus (Feb 15, 2013)

I can name the film......or a film..

...the name is bond....james bond


----------



## sim667 (Feb 15, 2013)

Tankus said:


> I can name the film......or a film..
> 
> ...the name is bond....james bond


 Not a film.....

It was on a well old console, iirc on a disk with 500 other games


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 15, 2013)

This seems vaguely familiar.

the console a Dreamcast?


----------



## cybershot (Feb 15, 2013)

Power Stone 2 had a stage where a plane would fall apart and you had to fight mid-air while skydiving.

Not sure it's that you're talking about thou.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 15, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> This seems vaguely familiar.
> 
> the console a Dreamcast?


 
Earlier I think..... It was an obscure console iirc


----------



## sim667 (Feb 15, 2013)

cybershot said:


> Power Stone 2 had a stage where a plane would fall apart and you had to fight mid-air while skydiving.
> 
> Not sure it's that you're talking about thou.



It's definately not power stone 2. I know the game well


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 15, 2013)

Slightly different to what you are describing, but on the off-chance:

Sly Spy Secret Agent?


----------



## dweller (Feb 16, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Slightly different to what you are describing, but on the off-chance:
> 
> Sly Spy Secret Agent?


 
Sly Spy, great memories playing on Mame with unlimited credits 
Nostalgia for playing on an emulator, WTF?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 16, 2013)

Horace Goes Skydiving, on the 48k Speccy. 1983 or so. The mid-air tussle caused horrendous attribute clash.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 18, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Slightly different to what you are describing, but on the off-chance:
> 
> Sly Spy Secret Agent?


 
No thats not it, it was a mini game rather than a full on game


----------



## sim667 (Feb 18, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Horace Goes Skydiving, on the 48k Speccy. 1983 or so. The mid-air tussle caused horrendous attribute clash.


 
No it was later than that..... early 90's I would reckon.


----------



## Epona (Feb 23, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Horace Goes Skydiving, on the 48k Speccy. 1983 or so. The mid-air tussle caused horrendous attribute clash.


 
You're making that up, there was never any "Horace goes Skydiving".

To the OP - was it MDK? (Originally released for PC and later on Playstation) Many of the levels in that start with a Skydiving theme/minigame. But that was late 90s so maybe not.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 23, 2013)

Nah doesnt sound like it..... it was just a mini game rather than a game with levels and such forth.


----------

